
Startup School NY Live Stream - samwise
http://new.livestream.com/mbp/events/3083143
======
detcader
The lack of comment moderation on the LiveStream is atrocious. "It's just a
livestream!" It's supposed to be a learning experience. Get moderators,
please.

~~~
darknoon
The very first comment when you click on the link is incredibly offensive and
not welcoming to women.

It's unacceptable that the comment is still visible on there. We need to fix
this for women to want to come back and speak!

~~~
rewind
The comment is garbage, but I don't think an anonymous, unmoderated comment is
going to stop the type of women who speak at these sorts of events from
wanting to come back.

------
samwise
Startup School New York Speakers

Chase Adam Founder, Watsi

Shana Fisher High Line Venture Partners and Board Partner, Andreessen Horowitz

David Lee Founder, SV Angel

Apoorva Mehta Founder, Instacart

Kathryn Minshew Founder, The Muse

Zach Sims Founder, Codecademy

Fred Wilson Partner, Union Square Ventures

------
neovive
Thank you to everyone involved in organizing the event. It was very
inspirational and informative.

------
namenotrequired
I hope I'll be able to watch videos of it afterwards. Thanks YC for
organising!

------
nudpiedo
Does anyone know if it will be available to download?

~~~
kogir
I'll upload the videos to our YouTube channel in the next few days.

~~~
kogir
They're up!

[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQ-
uHSnFig5NCQkhJfkn8o...](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQ-
uHSnFig5NCQkhJfkn8ogXFwzrP4SIf)

------
soneca
Anyone could share the list of speakers in order?

~~~
mrlinx
Parent is in order.

------
joellarsson
Lifestream is now off.

~~~
covercash
They're on a snack break, should be back in 5-10 minutes with office hours.

------
thrush
Who is the MC?

~~~
covercash
I think Alexis Ohanian and Kat Manalac are co-MCing.

